# Tv Recommendation



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello, I am looking into buying a 3dtv for the wife and have these in mind:

LG 47LW5300
Samsung PN51D550
Panasonic Tc-P46ST30

I already own a 3d blu ray player and was wondering which of these tv's will give me that crystal clear blu ray picture that looks like you are actually there watching it being filmed, or otherwise known as the soap opera effect. I understand that 600hz isn't really 600hz, and most tv's that I've seen that describe the type of picture quality I mentioned have been 120hz led tv's. I have also noticed that these plasma tv's have Also which of these is better for 3d viewing, I am new to the whole 3d tv ordeal and again I am getting it for my wife for xmas. I am also open for other tv recommendations, I am seeking a 42-51" tv, the bigger the better and am on a $1100 budget.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

sarge03 said:


> Hello, I am looking into buying a 3dtv for the wife and have these in mind:
> 
> LG 47LW5300
> 
> ...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I always choose panasonic, then samsung LG would be bottom


----------

